# Our Hamptons Summer



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Wanted to share some pictures of our Summer with Mia and her new little sister, Gemma Bean!*










*Princess Mia*










*Gemma Bean*










*The Girls*










*Little Bean with Mommy by the pool....Spot Princess Mia?*



















*Wolffer Estate*










*Hubby with Mia*










*wine and cheese...*










*@ our lobby*










*Mia posing*










*Mia says: "Thanks Awnties for looking at our Hamptons Summer pictures!"*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those pics are amazing!!! Gemma is adorable!! And Miss mia is stunning as ever. Gemma must be TINY because Mia is tiny herself!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How cute is Gemma Bean:wub:!! Looks like you had a lovely time in the Hamptons. Miss Mia is beauty!!! How do the two get along?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh those pics are amazing!!! Gemma is adorable!! And Miss mia is stunning as ever. Gemma must be TINY because Mia is tiny herself!


Hi Stacy! Yes Mia is small and compact..I call her short and stubby..lol!! Gemma is tiny in comparison though, just a different breed! Gemma LOVES food though and will literally do anything for food...such a little glutton! Gemma also runs and sprints and jumps too, which Mia doesn't do. They are quite different! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! They're both too precious for words! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> How cute is Gemma Bean:wub:!! Looks like you had a lovely time in the Hamptons. Miss Mia is beauty!!! How do the two get along?


Thank you so much!!

The girls are getting along well! I took a pic of them snuggling with my hubby in bed but hubby doesnt want me to post on the world wide web here..lol!! :blush: 
Gemma is 6months so she loves to play. She chased Mia around since day 1 and Mia was hesistant at first. But, Mia has been a gracious little girl (hehe) bc she lets Gemma do her thing (i.e, puppy zoom, haha) and they do not fight over food or treats. Mia is a sweet heart to her. But now,the tables have turned a little because this morning, Mia was doing all the chasing! She was chasing and running after Gemma all around our house..lol..it is really fun to watch them 2 go at it! It is fun having 2!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Just want to post some pics of Little Gemma Bean...these are older pics and were already on my Facebook but this is for those who didnt see them yet...*










Little Bean after her LV Shopping Spree..hehe




























Strawberry Bean










Cherry Bean...










Bean in Poms Poms


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub: beautiful pictures of your sweethearts :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

godiva goddess said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> The girls are getting along well! I took a pic of them snuggling with my hubby in bed but hubby doesnt want me to post on the world wide web here..lol!! :blush:
> Gemma is 6months so she loves to play. She chased Mia around since day 1 and Mia was hesistant at first. But, Mia has been a gracious little girl (hehe) bc she lets Gemma do her thing (i.e, puppy zoom, haha) and they do not fight over food or treats. Mia is a sweet heart to her. But now,the tables have turned a little because this morning, Mia was doing all the chasing! She was chasing and running after Gemma all around our house..lol..it is really fun to watch them 2 go at it! It is fun having 2!


How wonderful!!! It is great havig more so they can play, talk about
entertainment. When I go Alvin, my Reggie was already 14 and didn't
want to play. :mellow: I felt so bad for Alvin I had to get him a playmate and
that's how my precious Chloe came into our lives. Those two are
attached at the hip!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your pics are amazing Alice. Everyone looks so nice! What a nice vacation spent with the dogs. And, OMG..you can really see how teenie tiny Gemma is next to Mia. Mia is tiny, but Gemma is teenie!!! I love the name too. We always call our Grand daughter Kaite Bean because she is so tiny. Kind of a tea cup kid! LOL! She was only 3.3lbs at birth, so...the little bean!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Die, Die, DIE! Those pics of the bean are killer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What precious babies---what kind of dog is Gemma Bean? 
So happy they get along so well together. We would like to add another one (girl) at some point---hopefully not too long as Kitzi is growing up so fast & want them to be good friends!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww your girls are just the cutest munchkins . . .I am trying to visualize them chasing each other and I can only imagine how funny it is . . .:w00t:

I love those pictures of Gemma modelling :aktion033: she's a total HOOT :blush:

Am so glad that they are getting along so well . . . looks like a great summer family vacation. thanks for sharing them with us :wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What cute pictures!! Your new little Gemma Bean is so adorable- and Mia always looks gorgeous!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just adorable! Both! I love the little pom pom hat too!
Great shots!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh Alice, I came across these in FB and totally LoVEd them <3 it is a guhe treat to see them again  awesome! 
Thanks so much for sharing
Hugs
Kat


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is sooo cute, I like the strawberry one she looks shy in that one...Gemma and Mia are just adorable.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Alice!! Your husband has 3 beautiful girls.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Alice, I have seen all these pics and I have fallen hard for Bean!!! Sorry, I love to shorten her name because it fits her so well. She is just sooooo adorable. Now I love Mia and she is beautiful but little Bean is so cuddly and cute. You know, at first, you had picked out a little black chi but I have always loved the fawn color.....she is a keeper for sure!!!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alice, Bean is adorable and I really love love love all her cute little outfits. Mia is very fortunate to have such a fun loving and adorable little sister!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Your pics are amazing Alice. Everyone looks so nice! What a nice vacation spent with the dogs. And, OMG..you can really see how teenie tiny Gemma is next to Mia. Mia is tiny, but Gemma is teenie!!! I love the name too. We always call our Grand daughter Kaite Bean because she is so tiny. Kind of a tea cup kid! LOL! She was only 3.3lbs at birth, so...the little bean!


Pam!! Thank you my friend! Gemma Bean is teenie..lol! but she certainly doesnt act like it! I like the name Katie Bean too...I think it sounds totally adorable! little bean..lol..It is funny because whenever I talk TO Gemma, I say "Gemma"..but when I talk ABOUT her, (i.e., to Alex) I call her "Bean"..lol!! So the little Bean has alot to get used to! Talk about confusion..haha..


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

gopotsgo said:


> Die, Die, DIE! Those pics of the bean are killer.


Thank you!! :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I loooooooove those pics !! Your 2 babes are gorgeous. Please tell me where I can buy that "strawberry hat" !!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> What precious babies---what kind of dog is Gemma Bean?
> So happy they get along so well together. We would like to add another one (girl) at some point---hopefully not too long as Kitzi is growing up so fast & want them to be good friends!


Thank you! Gemma Bean is a Long Hair, Tri colored chihuahua! hehe..
I think it is good to get the babies closer in age so they can adapt and adjust to each other easier! 



amby said:


> They are both so cute!


Thank you!



Tiger's Mom said:


> awww your girls are just the cutest munchkins . . .I am trying to visualize them chasing each other and I can only imagine how funny it is . . .:w00t:
> 
> I love those pictures of Gemma modelling :aktion033: she's a total HOOT :blush:
> 
> Am so glad that they are getting along so well . . . looks like a great summer family vacation. thanks for sharing them with us :wub:


Thanks Des! It is really funny to watch them chase each other...Gemma is teenie but she runs FAST! Mia looks like a snowball running after a little bean..lol...
Very entertaining!

Gemma loves to model, omg...actually i think she does b/c she loves food! if i entice her w/ treats, she will pose all day long! lol..



jpupart said:


> What cute pictures!! Your new little Gemma Bean is so adorable- and Mia always looks gorgeous!


thank you!! 



Cosy said:


> Just adorable! Both! I love the little pom pom hat too!
> Great shots!


Thanks Brit! ((HUGS))


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Awwh Alice, I came across these in FB and totally LoVEd them <3 it is a guhe treat to see them again  awesome!
> Thanks so much for sharing
> Hugs
> Kat


thanks Kat!! I am a fan of yours too! :wub:



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh my goodness she is sooo cute, I like the strawberry one she looks shy in that one...Gemma and Mia are just adorable.


Thank you!! 



KAG said:


> Congratulations, Alice!! Your husband has 3 beautiful girls.
> xoxoxoxo


aww..thank you!! you are too sweet!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Alice, I have seen all these pics and I have fallen hard for Bean!!! Sorry, I love to shorten her name because it fits her so well. She is just sooooo adorable. Now I love Mia and she is beautiful but little Bean is so cuddly and cute. You know, at first, you had picked out a little black chi but I have always loved the fawn color.....she is a keeper for sure!!!:wub:


Thank you Dianne! Gemma is still learning her name but I am not making it easier for her! LOL!! She sort of knows her name is Gemma now but since she hears Bean all the time..she probably is confused! Poor girl!! lol!!

Bean LOVES to cuddle, omgosh! I never ever thought Chis were cuddle dogs..but she is a TRUE lap dop! Everyone who met her said the same thing...its really shocking! I called her breeder and asked and she said every client says the same about her Chis..lol..Gemma also doesnt bark!??! not even her first night home w/ me..very surprising. Mia loves to cuddle but she loves her privacy too..Gemma is just GLUED to me! I always love the Maltese breed but now I am really loving the Chihuahua breed too! :wub:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Alice, Bean is adorable and I really love love love all her cute little outfits. Mia is very fortunate to have such a fun loving and adorable little sister!


Thank you Erin!! 




poochie2 said:


> I loooooooove those pics !! Your 2 babes are gorgeous. Please tell me where I can buy that "strawberry hat" !!!!


thank you!! Soooo many pp have asked me about Gemma's outfits on FB and here..hehe...her outfit is from a Pet clothing Store called Hannari in Roosevelt Fields Mall in Long Island NY. They do not have a web store yet..but rumors is that they will sell on the web in the near future.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think she is absolutely adorable, and so is Mia (missed seeing her in your siggy). She is simply a little doll, yes it must be so entertaining to watch them play together. Love the little legs (first pic of you holding them) and a sleeping Gemma. :wub: Love Mia's bows....and the outfits...adorable overload. Looks like a great vacation too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for posting  Mia is gorgeous, and your little Gemma Bean (love the name) is a real little cutie. Hubby isn't bad either  :blush: How are you finding Gemma's personality compared to a Malt?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh, I enjoyed your pics on FB also but it's always fun to see that tiny Beanie baby again :wub::wub: She is so darn cute!!! I want a Long Coat Chi!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!! Gemma Bean is very, very cute:wub:. All your pics were great- a beautiful family :thumbsup:. It is so much fun having more than one dog. it is so much easier to go out for a while and know that they have each other.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pics, Alice!! Looks like all 4 of you had a great time!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Alice these pictures are priceless! Gemma Bean is a doll!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just adore your baby girls as you know, Alice! Mia and Gemma are both just too cute for words!:wub::wub::wub:

I just loved reading about how well Mia and Gemma Bean are getting along! Having two is twice the fun.:biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks like a wonderful vacation. Loved your pictures and both your girls look beautiful! Gemma Bean is so darn little and so so cute! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alice Congrats, your newset member is just adorable:tender:love her name.
Mia is just beautiful:wub:
looks like you had a wonderful vacation


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't know you added to your family. Gemma Bean is soooo adorable and so teeney. There
Is nothing better than having two, except maybe having three.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alice, great pics!! What a nice vacation. You, hubby, and the wee ones, look adorable. 

Moochie Lovies to you all,

Deb and Gang


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Cute overload! Looks like you had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice -- just trying to take a peek tonight at SM and came across your thread. OMG -- now you have TWO of the cutest babies in the world.:wub::wub: Oh, make that three with Alex Little Gemma Bean looks totally precious. Can't believe she wears those outfits. I swear, my Chi, when I was growing up would have taken my ankle off if I tried to get anything on him. :HistericalSmiley: So glad it's all working out so well. And I LOVE those shots of Mia. She just gets more beautiful with time. Love the big bows and her coat is beautiful.:thumbsup: Looks like you and DH had a great time. I drove past that winery on the way to EH. Should have stopped apparently -- it looks amazing. You all just make the most beautiful family and I couldn't be happier.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

*Little Bean with Mommy by the pool....Spot Princess Mia?*
The first time I saw this picture on Facebook I asked you if that was Mia hiding over there on the right side of you! LOL How can one miss that adorable white fluff in her pretty green and pink attire! :wub::wub:

So, there are three gorgeous girls in that picture! Just one that is trying to hide! 
*************************************************










*Hubby with Mia*

I LOVE this picture of Mia with Alex. Mia is sooooo beautiful!!! That's a great picture of Alex, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alice, I am so glad you are sharing the pictures on SM. I saw most of them on Facebook, but, I am enjoying looking at them again. 

I love the first two pictures ... the one of Mia and the other one of Gemma. Just precious! But, then all of the pictures are great!

I don't know if you ever showed your wedding pictures to SM ... I missed them if you did. However, I saw them on Facebook and they are so unique and beautiful! I LOVE your gown ... stunningly gorgeous! And, the pictures of you and Alex in front of the Waldorf Astoria ... and other NYC locations, are just like they are right out of Vogue! 

Thank you for sharing your Hampton vacation with us. 

Hey, on another note ... you didn't bump into Paul McCartney at the ATM machine, did you? Sue, her hubby, and Tyler did! I think Sue is still on ... :cloud9:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Great photos!!! :wub: Gemma Bean is darling! Mia looks so beautiful in her big bow!!! :wub::wub: It sounds like Gemma has settled into her new home perfectly! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful photos!! You've got two ADORABLE BABIES! :wub::wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Maglily said:


> I think she is absolutely adorable, and so is Mia (missed seeing her in your siggy). She is simply a little doll, yes it must be so entertaining to watch them play together. Love the little legs (first pic of you holding them) and a sleeping Gemma. :wub: Love Mia's bows....and the outfits...adorable overload. Looks like a great vacation too.


Thank you Brenda!



silverhaven said:


> Lovely pictures. Thanks for posting  Mia is gorgeous, and your little Gemma Bean (love the name) is a real little cutie. Hubby isn't bad either  :blush: How are you finding Gemma's personality compared to a Malt?


Thank you so much!! I will tell hubby you said that...you will make his day! :wub:

As for personality..ok, here it goes! hehe

1) i was really surprised that Gemma defies the sterotypical Chihuahua myth of them being yappy hyper little dogs. I find Gemma and Mia to share ALOT of similarities. Both are* calm, laid back, loving and QUIET*. Actually, when Gemma came home, I called her breeder 2 days later and asked her if Gemma barks at all b/c i never heard her bark! Gemma didnt even bark during her first night w/ me in her crate, which blew my mind because I remeber Mia barked in her crate the first night, which babies usually do in new enviornments...but Gemma was an angel. 

I am not a maltese expert but I find malts to be loving and loyal..they love people but they love their "family" more! I feel the same way with Gemma, but Gemma is alot more friendlier to strangers than Mia.

But, in terms of cuddling, Gemma surpasses Mia by FAR...Gemma is a true lap dog..she lives to cuddle and follow you everywhere. Mia likes to cuddle but she likes her privacy at times. Gemma just wants to be glued to you!

So..sorry I blabbed on and on..lol..but i guess here is a short list:
1) Gemma is a true cuddle bug
2) Gemma does NOT bark...she makes Mia seem like a barker
3) Gemma does love to run and jump, which freaks my out so I bought a whole bunch of pet stairs...Mia is not a jumper but Gemma is.
4) Gemma is extremely smart..she was trained to potty outside but in a day, she learned to do so on the pad, but it took Mia a long time to learn eventhough Mia was pad trained.

That is pretty much all I can think of now...several ladies on SM met Gemma and Mia and I think they would agree that Gemma is a very calm, quiet little doggie...lol...



The A Team said:


> Ahhh, I enjoyed your pics on FB also but it's always fun to see that tiny Beanie baby again :wub::wub: She is so darn cute!!! I want a Long Coat Chi!!!


 
Thank you Pat!!! Get one!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow!!! Gemma Bean is very, very cute:wub:. All your pics were great- a beautiful family :thumbsup:. It is so much fun having more than one dog. it is so much easier to go out for a while and know that they have each other.


Thank you!! I do feel better that they are keeping each other company.



k/c mom said:


> Great pics, Alice!! Looks like all 4 of you had a great time!!!


Thank you Sher! ((HUGS))



Nissa Fiona said:


> Alice these pictures are priceless! Gemma Bean is a doll!


Thank you Kim!! 



Missy&Maggie said:


> I just adore your baby girls as you know, Alice! Mia and Gemma are both just too cute for words!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I just loved reading about how well Mia and Gemma Bean are getting along! Having two is twice the fun.:biggrin:


Thank you Melissa!! ((HUGS))



njdrake said:


> That looks like a wonderful vacation. Loved your pictures and both your girls look beautiful! Gemma Bean is so darn little and so so cute! :wub:


Thank you!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Alice Congrats, your newset member is just adorable:tender:love her name.
> Mia is just beautiful:wub:
> looks like you had a wonderful vacation


Thank you!



lynda said:


> I didn't know you added to your family. Gemma Bean is soooo adorable and so teeney. There
> Is nothing better than having two, except maybe having three.:thumbsup:


 
Haha!! Maybe 3 is a charm! :thumbsup:


3Maltmom said:


> Alice, great pics!! What a nice vacation. You, hubby, and the wee ones, look adorable.
> 
> Moochie Lovies to you all,
> 
> Deb and Gang


 
Thanks Deb!! Love you too!!!




heartmadeforyou said:


> Cute overload! Looks like you had a wonderful vacation.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Alice -- just trying to take a peek tonight at SM and came across your thread. OMG -- now you have TWO of the cutest babies in the world.:wub::wub: Oh, make that three with Alex Little Gemma Bean looks totally precious. Can't believe she wears those outfits. I swear, my Chi, when I was growing up would have taken my ankle off if I tried to get anything on him. :HistericalSmiley: So glad it's all working out so well. And I LOVE those shots of Mia. She just gets more beautiful with time. Love the big bows and her coat is beautiful.:thumbsup: Looks like you and DH had a great time. I drove past that winery on the way to EH. Should have stopped apparently -- it looks amazing. You all just make the most beautiful family and I couldn't be happier.:chili:


 
Thank you Sue!!!! Well I wasnt as lucky as you and didnt get to meet Sir Paul McCartney!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Alice, I am so glad you are sharing the pictures on SM. I saw most of them on Facebook, but, I am enjoying looking at them again.
> 
> I love the first two pictures ... the one of Mia and the other one of Gemma. Just precious! But, then all of the pictures are great!
> 
> ...


Thank you Marie!!! No I never posted my wedding pics on here..hehe..but thank you so much!! Love to you and Snowball ((HUGS))



suzimalteselover said:


> Great photos!!! :wub: Gemma Bean is darling! Mia looks so beautiful in her big bow!!! :wub::wub: It sounds like Gemma has settled into her new home perfectly! :aktion033:


Thank you so much!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> What wonderful photos!! You've got two ADORABLE BABIES! :wub::wub:


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

you've got 2 gorgeous girls...your pix are very lovely, looks like you all had a fabulous time


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful holiday!!! Alice, I had no idea that you were getting a new furbaby. Isn't Gemma just the cutest -- I just adore her. Of course, Mia is still the Princess. Glad to see that they're doing well together. 

Did I miss the post about you getting Gemma? How long have you had her?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont know how i missed this but i have to say you are all beautiful , u , ur hubby n the two fluffs , i looved the pic of gemma laying on top of u , she is sooo teeny !! mia is beautiful n her coat n her little tutu outfit to die for ... gemma looks soo cute makes me wanna go get a sister for dolce ... 
love the wine and cheese shot yummy ... looks like a great time n its so great to hear the girls are getting along.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your babies are both so beautiful!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> Thank you Brenda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She certainly looks like a cuddle bug in the pictures. She is adorable. Thanks for letting me know. I think maybe it is how they are portrayed on TV that makes people think that they are very yappy, or maybe you just lucked out and found the best breeder out there  It is an interesting mix as they look so different.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Really enjoyed the vacation pics! Mia is such a doll and Gemma is SO cute and tiny.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG your new baby is ADORABLE beyond words!!!! Congrats. And my goodness Mia looks gorgeous!!!! Oh so happy for you. What beautiful girls. ENJOY!!!! They are just too cute together.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute pics!! Looks like you and the fam had a great vacay in the Hamptons!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG, what an awesome vacay!! You girls are just beautiful and little Gemma Bean is soooo adorable. I can't decide between Strawberry Bean and PomPom Bean and I guess every other Bean - she's just tooo adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS* on the new addition! Imagine my surprise when I saw a teeny tiny Chi when I was expecting to see a a white puff ball! :new_shocked::biggrin: Your vaca looks_ very_ relaxing!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

ahhhhh....puppy Gemma is so adorable...I am glad Mia has a furbuddy...how fun!

Mia is soooooo pretty...Gemma is super duper adorable...nice having a furbaby in each arm (hand) huh?


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

aww they are so cute my puppy's name is Princess mia too


----------

